# amazing wifi



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

I recently moved to benajarafe, and was fed up of having wifi installed, costly business when you move as in torrox, had to have it re-installed and that costs. I found the ideal answer and got wifi here but my modem is as big as a mouse you would use on pc. Its fast and where I go I can take it with me in my bag if I want. If anyone needs a good wifi or interested in this just inbox me can put you in touch with the guy who came to me, lovely lovely man. Its not expensive but wont put that on here. Im very very funny with the internet and Im pleased as punch with this. with this there is no re-installing at all anywhere and you can use it anywhere which to me is worth its weight in gold.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

carolleb said:


> I recently moved to benajarafe, and was fed up of having wifi installed, costly business when you move as in torrox, had to have it re-installed and that costs. I found the ideal answer and got wifi here but my modem is as big as a mouse you would use on pc. Its fast and where I go I can take it with me in my bag if I want. If anyone needs a good wifi or interested in this just inbox me can put you in touch with the guy who came to me, lovely lovely man. Its not expensive but wont put that on here. Im very very funny with the internet and Im pleased as punch with this. with this there is no re-installing at all anywhere and you can use it anywhere which to me is worth its weight in gold.


Are you referring to a dongle?


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*wifi*



Aron said:


> Are you referring to a dongle?


Oh no its not a dongle, its the size of a computer mouse, you turn it on, it picks up the 3g signal anywhere, I took it to torrox with me to show my friend there as she wants one she can take to La Herradura (dont know how that is spelt), once you have one you just take it with you, its so simple, you charge it up and that lasts 10 hours. Ive taken it all over and you can also connect to it with your mobile. I really think its amazing.


----------



## Hombre62 (Jun 13, 2013)

It's a MiFi dongle. They only work when in reach of a 3G/4G signal. As they "share" the bandwidth amongst attached devices, you'd better be sure that your monthly tariff/data cap can take the pain.

Be particularly careful when attaching Windows laptops via these things. Your laptop "sees" an internet connection and immediately starts to check (and dpwnload) updates for the OS, the anti-virus software, Adobe Flash, Adobe Reader, Java, etc. etc.


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

its not a dongle at all its not attached to my laptop at all. I turn it on and it picks up the signal straight away, and Ive tried it in many places, never have a problem at all.


----------



## Hombre62 (Jun 13, 2013)

I know what it is, and they are referred to as dongles, not withstanding the lack of physical connection to your device.

I hope you continue to be happy with your chosen solution.


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

Im sure I will be, it says its a pocket sized state of the art, wireless 3g router which supports HSPA and 3 G broadband connections. All internet is not cheap but this is not as expensive as the wifi I had in torrox which was double the price.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

How does it work then? Is it based on normal mobile networks (Movistar, Orange etc.)? Do you have to have a SIM in the router or are you billed via an account when you log on.

I think it would be quite useful if you could give slightly more detail without advertising (if that's possible).


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

carolleb said:


> Im sure I will be, it says its a pocket sized state of the art, wireless 3g router which supports HSPA and 3 G broadband connections. All internet is not cheap but this is not as expensive as the wifi I had in torrox which was double the price.


If you Google _
pocket sized state of the art, wireless 3g router which supports HSPA and 3 G broadband connections_
you'll get some info


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

I had something similar 6 or 7 years ago. It was a small 3G receiver and wifi hotspot router. It worked quite well but was very dependant upon location for quality and reliability of service. The service is better nowadays I expect. 

I would be interested but I would need to try it first at the location I intend to use it. I would also need to know the usage limits as I watch telly on my laptop.


----------



## Hombre62 (Jun 13, 2013)

MiFi units here (other suppliers available):
http://www.amazon.es/s/ref=nb_sb_no...ÅŽÕÑ&url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=mifi

Insert a SIM from the mobile operator of your choice and away you go (pretty much). It's a technology offering a light flexible and portable internet access platform - it works particularly well in countries where the mobile telcos don't charge a sheik's ransom for bandwidth. That's Spain out of the equation.


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

snikpoh said:


> How does it work then? Is it based on normal mobile networks (Movistar, Orange etc.)? Do you have to have a SIM in the router or are you billed via an account when you log on.
> 
> I think it would be quite useful if you could give slightly more detail without advertising (if that's possible).


I will send u a private message, then can explain it better without advertising as u said ok.


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*wifi*



snikpoh said:


> How does it work then? Is it based on normal mobile networks (Movistar, Orange etc.)? Do you have to have a SIM in the router or are you billed via an account when you log on.
> 
> I think it would be quite useful if you could give slightly more detail without advertising (if that's possible).


I will send u a private message, then can explain it better without advertising as u said ok.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

carolleb said:


> I will send u a private message, then can explain it better without advertising as u said ok.


My son in law has one in the UK. He says it is only as good as your mobile supplier. It's not terribly cheap at times in the UK and it may be more expensive in the long run. What he told me pretty much supports what Hombre 62 wrote in their reply.
He understands that having a mobile phone in Spain is decidedly more expensive than the UK.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

carolleb said:


> I will send u a private message, then can explain it better without advertising as u said ok.


My son in law has one in the UK. He says it is only as good as your mobile supplier. It's not terribly cheap at times in the UK and it may be more expensive in the long run. What he told me pretty much supports what Hombre 62 wrote in their reply.
He understands that having a mobile phone in Spain is decidedly more expensive than the UK. 

On a personal basis, I have an Internet package at home which supplies me with a phone line as well as Internet. There are no landlines where I live. Having a Mifi dongle would just add more expense to my budget


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Its a wireless dongle.


----------



## jonmlb748 (Oct 30, 2011)

Mobile wireless router if you're looking to buy ,tho many smart phones have them built in now,so you can use your mobile as a wifi router for your tablet,lap top etc.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

jonmlb748 said:


> Mobile wireless router if you're looking to buy ,tho many smart phones have them built in now,so you can use your mobile as a wifi router for your tablet,lap top etc.


I've Windows and Android phones and they can both be used as a mobile 'hot spot' but make sure your sim provider allows tethering. Some don't and if caught may well tell you to go and find another provider.


----------



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

jonmlb748 said:


> Mobile wireless router if you're looking to buy ,tho many smart phones have them built in now,so you can use your mobile as a wifi router for your tablet,lap top etc.


Hi can you tell me which smart phones can be use as wifi router for tablet and lap top too ?
We are unable to get wifi on our Orange router and the technician came but no joy and we are frustrated and would change so if anyone can recommend another provider I would appreciate any help in this.

Thanks Celia


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Ace and S4 do.......no doubt others too


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Any modern Android or Windows based phone has tethering built into the operating system. The best phone for your money is the new motorola moto g

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?ie=UTF8&...hvptwo=&hvqmt=e&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_pula66i1w_e


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb...eld-keywords=wifi+modem&rh=i:aps,k:wifi+modem

This is what you are looking for. You can run up to 10 devices on the TP one there. I am actually going to get this myself today.

Only worry is that is 4g is coming, so if there is one that can do 3g and 4g it will be slightly near future proof.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Is wifi that expensive in Spain? We pay under 46 euros a month for unlimited wifi and that includes fijo line rental and unlimited free calls within the Spanish mainland. 
We didn't pay a connection fee and got the router free.
We paid more in Ptrague as Max will tell you.


----------

